# Back on the block...



## Airborneguy (Oct 19, 2008)

Most people here won't know me, but I used to be quite a fixture in this forum. I haven't seen any names I remember. Hodge, you here? lol... I'll be around and looking forward to some lively debates...


----------



## spider8 (Oct 19, 2008)

...not sure why this is on the debate forum. Look up 'What's happened to Hodge' . We have someone here very similar to Hodge. His name's Lin. Like Hodge, very intelligent, bad loser, can pick on new members, bows out and disappears when in a weak position. Sometimes puts himself up to be knocked down...But WF would be all the poorer for his absence, just like Hodge.


----------



## spider8 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry Lin, no offence meant.


----------



## Lance (Oct 19, 2008)

Was Hodge that guy who had the guy with the gun as his avater.

Edited*


----------



## spider8 (Oct 19, 2008)

No, he had a tiger as his avatar. Very vain.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 19, 2008)

I've seen this thread in three different forums now.  Talk about déjà vu.

But welcome back.


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know you, but welcome back anyway.


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 19, 2008)

^same as above^


----------



## Airborneguy (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I had quite a few battles with Hodge, I'll have to find out what happened to him. There were a few other names also which I can't recall right now. 

My political philosophy has changed bigtime lately and I decided to come around and have some discussions with people who can actually explain a point to others without (sometimes), losing their minds. 

I also have started school again and have been reading and writing a lot more lately. 

Just a little background: I didn't 'leave' on account of any of the strange, online feuds people always have on forums like this with their "this is my last post" and "I will not be replying so say what you want" -type situations. I had a disatrous personal situation in 2006 which changed my life for a little while and I am just recently getting back to normal with all of that. SO... the writer and thinker in me is finally awaking again and I am checking out some of my old 'haunts'! 

Well, I hope to get to know some of the "new" members. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 20, 2008)

Helo Airborneguy! I don't know you either, but welcome to the forum.


Nickie


----------



## wacker (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello Airbornguy, I may not know you but welcome back to the forum all the same.

Wacker


----------



## Industrial (Oct 20, 2008)

I dont know who you are..or this hodge character.


----------



## Shinn (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi there and welcome back.


----------

